# Looking for installers in Chicago



## KingDiamond (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a system upgrade in my 2016 GTI. I know the new MIB-2 system is rather new and was wondering if anyone could recommend an installer in the Chicago area that can tackle adding an amp and sub and maybe some processing to my stock system.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

If you don't mind bringing the car down to Bloomington, IL, I have a fabulous installer here that I use. Mobile Audio Plus is the name of the shop.


----------



## bullyx2 (Jun 27, 2007)

KingDiamond said:


> I'm looking at getting a system upgrade in my 2016 GTI. I know the new MIB-2 system is rather new and was wondering if anyone could recommend an installer in the Chicago area that can tackle adding an amp and sub and maybe some processing to my stock system.


If you don't mind, please post your search and upgrade results. I just bought a 2016 GTI as well last week and am looking to upgrade the audio. I'm in the Milwaukee area and would be willing to bring the car to Illinois for anything above my skill level.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Showtime is in Chicago. They're not far off the mile downtown. Best in Chicagoland area.


----------

